# Cannoli



## Steyn777 (29/3/18)

So I mixed the following Cannoli recipe found about 2 weeks ago, and since I've never had a cannoli before, maybe I'm wrong and it does taste like chemical something....if not, anything I can do to improve this or should I givenit more time to steep?
*%* *Vendor* *Flavor*
1.5
*(JF)* *Biscuit*
0.5
*(FA)* *Joy*
3
*(CAP)* *New York Cheesecake*
2
*(CAP)* *Sugar Cookie*
0.5
*(TPA)* *Sweetener*
3
*(CAP)* *Vanilla Custard*
0.75
*(FA)* *Vienna Cream*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (29/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> So I mixed the following Cannoli recipe found about 2 weeks ago, and since I've never had a cannoli before, maybe I'm wrong and it does taste like chemical something....if not, anything I can do to improve this or should I givenit more time to steep?
> *%* *Vendor* *Flavor*
> 1.5
> *(JF)* *Biscuit*
> ...



Personally, I can't stand joy (the FA concentrate, and you can have too much of the emotion too) My humble opinion, is to give it at least 4 weeks. Have you successfully used all the ingredients in other recipes before?

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/6222#cannoli_contest_entry_by_goldfish18 is my preferred cannoli recipe. 

*%* *Vendor* *Flavor*
2.5
*(TPA)* *Bavarian Cream*
0.75
*(INW)* *Biscuit*
0.75
*(FA)* *Meringue*
1.5
*(CAP)* *New York Cheesecake*
4
*(CAP)* *Sugar Cookie*
2
*(CAP)* *Vanilla Custard*


can probably switch INW biscuit and JF Biscuit (not sure at what % though)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/3/18)

I do not see anything in there that will impart a chemical taste. Imo further steeping will not make much of a difference, but one never knows.

This is a very popular Cannoli recipe. @RichJB is a Cannoli fan and if I remember correctly, this is his preferred recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (29/3/18)

craigb said:


> Personally, I can't stand joy (the FA concentrate, and you can have too much of the emotion too) My humble opinion, is to give it at least 4 weeks. Have you successfully used all the ingredients in other recipes before?
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/6222#cannoli_contest_entry_by_goldfish18 is my preferred cannoli recipe.
> 
> ...



@craigb thanks, I habe this feeling it might be the joy, bronuts come to think of it had the same type of taste to it. And cannot agree more with the emotion statement.
Thank goodness I didn't mix 200ml of this asba startup batch...

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777 (29/3/18)

Thanks @Andre I've taken 30ml and added some more sweetner and a tad more cream...no idea if this will work but I felt inspired last night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (29/3/18)

Thanks @Andre I've taken 30ml and added some more sweetner and a tad more cream...no idea if this will work but I felt inspired last night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (29/3/18)

Vienna Cream has a chemical acetone taste for the first day or so but then it steeps out. If your juice was at two weeks, I'm not sure what could cause it. It might be the Joy, that's a love/hate concentrate but shouldn't cause problems at 0.5%.

Simply Cannoli has unfortunately been borked by Inawera reformulating Biscuit. I'll try with JF Biscuit as a sub but I doubt it will be the same. That was my all-time favourite recipe but I guess these things happen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/3/18)

RichJB said:


> Vienna Cream has a chemical acetone taste for the first day or so but then it steeps out. If your juice was at two weeks, I'm not sure what could cause it. It might be the Joy, that's a love/hate concentrate but shouldn't cause problems at 0.5%.
> 
> Simply Cannoli has unfortunately been borked by Inawera reformulating Biscuit. I'll try with JF Biscuit as a sub but I doubt it will be the same. That was my all-time favourite recipe but I guess these things happen.


Oh my, Biscuit is not on the lists I have seen. Where did you get this info from please @RichJB?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (29/3/18)

Inawera haven't admitted it but too many people have noticed it for it to be coincidence. I made two batches of Simply Cannoli a couple of months back and they both turned out rubbish and completely different from the recipe I know so well. The only new concentrate in it was a new bottle of Inw Biscuit, for the other flavours I was still using the same bottles I'd used in previous batches of Cannoli. We chat about it here:

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Steyn777 (29/3/18)

Thanks @RichJB let me give it another week and see if something happens...have a friend or 2 that might like it worst case scenario.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Thanks @RichJB let me give it another week and see if something happens...have a friend or 2 that might like it worst case scenario.



Yeah the new INW Biscuit is funky AF - but in general, this Simply Cannoli recipe turns perfect at about 3 weeks - it has a really wack off note at about two weeks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Steyn777 (29/3/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yeah the new INW Biscuit is funky AF - but in general, this Simply Cannoli recipe turns perfect at about 3 weeks - it has a really wack off note at about two weeks.


That's very promising info @Chuckin'Vape. Thanks a mill

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/3/18)

Leave the gun, take the Cannoli

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RichJB (29/3/18)

Incidentally, @Steyn777, you're making the Deweysuds Dewey cannoli, not Simply Cannoli. Simply is a tranceinate recipe that is similar but uses FA Nonna's Cake. I have tried several cannoli recipes, including Goldfish's, and tranceinate's original blows everything else away imo. 

Although, for a "good but different" variation, I would recommend Tootall's Lemon Meringue Cannoli. That also uses Nonna's. I dunno, there's just something about Nonna's in cannoli recipes that works. Which is just as well because it doesn't work in anything else, hah.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steyn777 (29/3/18)

RichJB said:


> Incidentally, @Steyn777, you're making the Deweysuds Dewey cannoli, not Simply Cannoli. Simply is a tranceinate recipe that is similar but uses FA Nonna's Cake. I have tried several cannoli recipes, including Goldfish's, and tranceinate's original blows everything else away imo.
> 
> Although, for a "good but different" variation, I would recommend Tootall's Lemon Meringue Cannoli. That also uses Nonna's. I dunno, there's just something about Nonna's in cannoli recipes that works. Which is just as well because it doesn't work in anything else, hah.


Well I just said this morning I feel I need to order more flavours...might as well open the blck page.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

